# Empire Ranger Pocket Watch



## TWJC (Sep 10, 2008)

:blink: I have a Smiths Empire Ranger pocket watch that has lost the cowboy that rides the horse, does anybody know where I could possibly obtain one? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You may find a non-worker on e-bay or somewhere similar that would allow you to make one out of two, but these "character" watches are in demand, folks like collecting them for the characters themselves. The watches are not really any different to the standard pocket watches of the time - those can be got for around Â£10 to Â£15, but characters with moving bits sell at anything from Â£25 onwards depending on condition. :lol:


----------



## TWJC (Sep 10, 2008)

TWJC said:


> :blink: I have a Smiths Empire Ranger pocket watch that has lost the cowboy that rides the horse, does anybody know where I could possibly obtain one? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks mel I'll keep my eyes peeled for e bay spares, and hope one comes along at the right price.

Tom


----------

